# IS VIN # 242176120037 Authentic For '66 GTO



## take5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Please confirm VIN # 242176120037 as being genuine for car that is stated as '66 GTO Project Car. EBAY listed as having 100,000 miles but picture shows no engine, no transmission.
Understanding and recognizing the real from other claims is what I am looking to educate myself in.
Thanks for all information on this subject.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

yes as long as they have the 242 in the begining of the vin it is real.there is a partial vin on the left rear frame rail behind the driver wheel well.if you are interested u can run the phs on the car to see what the car came with oringal


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

There should be the letter P,K,Z,B,G,A, or R between the 6 and the 1 to designate which assembly plant it was made in.

1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

grabber said:


> There should be the letter P,K,Z,B,G,A, or R between the 6 and the 1 to designate which assembly plant it was made in.
> 
> 1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


I've never noticed a possible mistake on UltimateGTO for 66, I don't think 66 GTOs were built in Arlington or Atlanta. Their data plate information doesn't include those plants,

1966 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------

